# Hoe to find an older Havanese dog (over 1 yo)



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

We are still looking for a Havanese puppy without much luck so far and started wondering if it might be possible to adopt an older Havanese who is around 6mo-24mo. Bonus point if he’s already housetrained! We are looking at rescues and shelters, as well, but do breeders ever adopt out their retired breeding dogs? We’d prefer a male. Any tips from any breeders here on how to go about such a search?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaHopeful said:


> We are still looking for a Havanese puppy without much luck so far and started wondering if it might be possible to adopt an older Havanese who is around 6mo-24mo. Bonus point if he’s already housetrained! We are looking at rescues and shelters, as well, but do breeders ever adopt out their retired breeding dogs? We’d prefer a male. Any tips from any breeders here on how to go about such a search?



They do, but they are usually even harder to come by than puppies.


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

When we got our first Havanese (Naomi) last summer, I had been looking for an older puppy or young adult. We did find her (15 months old) and she came from a wonderful breeder. I will say that I looked at multiple breeder facebook pages, websites, breeder club listings, AKC marketplace (carefully), etc daily for at least a couple of months. I would occasionally see something only to look into the person and find that it wasn't the type of breeder I would fully trust. I also looked at rescue sites with no luck. When I found Naomi, she wasn't advertised anywhere but there was a male from her breeder that I saw as available... turns out he had already found his home and the website hadn't been updated. But I had filled out an application for him and the breeder called me and after we talked she told me that she had a girl that might be perfect for us but she wasn't advertising. It was very much a right time and place situation. She came to us on a 30 day trial and the rest is history. But I had also been searching hard every day in every direction within a days drive from me. You might try reaching out to reputable breeders and asking about the possibility of an older pup being available. Just know that they are few and far between and often not advertised. Think about it this way... these older pups and young adults have been raised by someone that loves them and is very invested in them. It's not easy for a good breeder to let them go to just anyone. I know it was very hard for Naomi's breeder to let her go to total strangers. She came to us as a very loved girl and had her novice trick training title. Also, expect that an older pup or young adult might cost as much (if not a little more) than a puppy. When I started searching for our second Havanese, I was hoping to find a second older pup and did the same thing... almost daily searches all over the place. I had let Naomi's breeder know that I wanted a little boy but she had no plans for another litter and didn't know of anyone. I saw a couple of older pups/young adults in my search the second time around that were supposedly from reputable persons but certain things didn't feel right to me so I moved along. I finally accepted that I could do the puppy route and invest the time and training into a well bred puppy that had a great start. I would just say to stay vigilant and be proactive. Reach out to any reputable breeders that you find even if they aren't advertising.


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing your story - and congrats on Naomi! I will keep up the faith.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

There is a new thread that mentions a young(not puppy) male that is available. I wish I knew how to link it. It was Real Larry that found it. He picked the other dog so maybe it is available and worth looking for. He posted pictures of the 1.5 yr old Looking for 8-10 year old Female, I think was the thread


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

Tere said:


> There is a new thread that mentions a young(not puppy) male that is available. I wish I knew how to link it. It was Real Larry that found it. He picked the other dog so maybe it is available and worth looking for. He posted pictures of the 1.5 yr old Looking for 8-10 year old Female, I think was the thread


Thank you so much - so kind of you. It looks like the breeder however has received a lot negative feedback on this forum so I think I better pass.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm. I’m not sure what you are reading. They breed a lot of dogs, but as far as I know, they do not have a bad reputation in the breed. Adult dogs do not come along that often. If this is what you are looking for, I think it is a mistake not to at least talk to them about him…


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ri


HavaHopeful said:


> Thank you so much - so kind of you. It looks like the breeder however has received a lot negative feedback on this forum so I think I better pass.


Our Truffles came from Prairiwind at eight weeks old. She was a very independent and happy puppy from day one which I attribute to Linda. I can only speak to my experience which was good. Linda has been breeding and showing dogs for years. She answered all my questions and the health checks were on the OFA. I'm sure she has answered the same questions hundreds if not thousands of times over the years. She is very direct which may be a problem for some people. I wouldn't hesitant getting another puppy from Linda.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> ri
> Our Truffles came from Prairiwind at eight weeks old. She was a very independent and happy puppy from day one which I attribute to Linda. I can only speak to my experience which was good. Linda has been breeding and showing dogs for years. She answered all my questions and the health checks were on the OFA. I'm sure she has answered the same questions hundreds if not thousands of times over the years. She is very direct which may be a problem for some people. I wouldn't hesitant getting another puppy from Linda, but an older dog is a totally different thing.



Why is buying an older dog a totally different thing? Because of something you saw with her or because you just haven't experienced it? I am not questioning you at all, just wondering.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Why is buying an older dog a totally different thing? Because of something you saw with her or because you just haven't experienced it? I am not questioning you at all, just wondering.


I was just thinking in general that acquiring a puppy vs an older dog would be a totally different experience. When you acquire a puppy from a breeder it is just beginning it's life and everything new. You train the puppy to fit into your life. When a dog is older it has already acquired habits and attachments. Moving to a new owner requires the dog to make adjustments to his/her life, so it may be more difficult if retraining is needed. Those were my thoughts, but I have never experienced acquiring an older dog so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about...


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

Heather's said:


> I was just thinking in general that acquiring a puppy vs an older dog would be a totally different experience. When you acquire a puppy from a breeder it is just beginning it's life and everything new. You train the puppy to fit into your life. When a dog is older it has already acquired habits and attachments. Moving to a new owner requires the dog to make adjustments to his/her life, so it may be more difficult if retraining is needed. Those were my thoughts, but I have never experienced acquiring an older dog so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about...


 I agree with you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> I was just thinking in general that acquiring a puppy vs an older dog would be a totally different experience. When you acquire a puppy from a breeder it is just beginning it's life and everything new. You train the puppy to fit into your life. When a dog is older it has already acquired habits and attachments. Moving to a new owner requires the dog to make adjustments to his/her life, so it may be more difficult if retraining is needed. Those were my thoughts, but I have never experienced acquiring an older dog so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about...


Oh, I think you are right about that! I thought you meant in term of what you were expecting from the breeder!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, I think you are right about that! I thought you meant in term of what you were expecting from the breeder!


 I need to reread before hitting enter!  Just did an edit because I sure would not want anyone to get that idea!


----------



## LinaLou (9 mo ago)

Heather's said:


> I need to reread before hitting enter!  Just did an edit because I sure would not want anyone to get that idea!


Hello,
Are you still looking for an adult Havanes? If so, I know where one is.
Lina Lou


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

LinaLou said:


> Hello,
> Are you still looking for an adult Havanes? If so, I know where one is.
> Lina Lou


Yes and I’d love to learn more - thanks!


----------



## LinaLou (9 mo ago)

HavaHopeful said:


> Yes and I’d love to learn more - thanks!





HavaHopeful said:


> Yes and I’d love to learn more - thanks!


you can contact me at 4503-407-5613 Tina


----------



## LinaLou (9 mo ago)

LinaLou said:


> you can contact me at 4503-407-5613 Tina


Sorry the number is 503-407-5613


----------

